# Battery test report, Re:new BMS technology of Hipower, declare for debate



## hipowerkevin (Jan 14, 2010)

As last post some body asked me: If Hipower is well in everything, it would be low quality. At here I would say, Hipower is not well in everything, real lack of advertising, we made customer by customer, not advertising.

I have comparsion testing of Hipower and thundersky, but I won't put it on forum, for somebody would attack me. anyone who tested both of battery would know himself. thanks again.


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

What is left to debate? People have made the claim your batteries are not good and you have not made any effort to dispute their claim. 




hipowerkevin said:


> I have comparsion testing of Hipower and thundersky, but I won't put it on forum, for somebody would attack me. anyone who tested both of battery would know himself. thanks again.





hipowerkevin said:


> In 3C continues discharge, keeping on 3.0 volt lasting for 17mins.


The only graph I see on your linked page clearly shows your battery does not meet your claim.

Even on this poorly done graph, cell voltage is clearly less than 3V at 3C after 17 minutes. 
Looks like it drops below 3v after only 10 minutes.


----------



## AndyH (Jun 15, 2008)

Kevin,

For the top graph - the 3C discharge - is this for your new 100Ah cell or the older 2009 cell?

What was cell temperature at the start of the discharge?

Andy


----------



## hipowerkevin (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, The Top is 3C discharge curve, the new type of battery.
If your interesting and give me email address,I could sent datasheet to you.
My email is [email protected]


----------



## hipowerkevin (Jan 14, 2010)

etischer said:


> What is left to debate? People have made the claim your batteries are not good and you have not made any effort to dispute their claim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you post on of curves is our old type, mainly discharge below 1C. also you can see 0.5C discharge is so well.
Now We have new type for large current output. like 3C, we posted it on like top of this threads.
I say again: this is official data and curves, the judgement of our new type battery, Any of them can't reach it in two years guarantee, we could replace it for customer free.
Have you ever used Hipower batteries?
If not, Do you think you have any rights to comment battery you even haven't used?
The forum is for communication of people using batteries. Hipower customer would direct contract me for reference.


----------



## zwmaster (Nov 23, 2009)

hipowerkevin said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


What you should say is:
"Have you ever used Hipower batteries?
If not, we can send you some of them for testing and convince you to use them in the future."
Be nice and try to improve your reputation in this forum.
my 2€
zw


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

hipowerkevin said:


> Have you ever used Hipower batteries?
> If not, Do you think you have any rights to comment battery you even haven't used?


I have never used HiPower batteries. I am commenting on a graph you created and you posted on your website. The graph seemed to contradict the specifications you posted. As a potential customer of HiPower battery, I think I do have the right to ask questions.


----------



## hipowerkevin (Jan 14, 2010)

etischer said:


> I have never used HiPower batteries. I am commenting on a graph you created and you posted on your website. The graph seemed to contradict the specifications you posted. As a potential customer of HiPower battery, I think I do have the right to ask questions.


sorry etischer, My bad attitude hurt you, I feel sorry and would keep worm for reslove but not attacking, sorry again, Kevin from Hipower


----------

